

Microsoft releases Windows Embedded Compact 7 (aka Microsoft tablet OS?) - Garbage
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=0a8709b5-bd03-4387-8a10-bf3f9aa94ede&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+MicrosoftDownloadCenter+%28Microsoft+Download+Center%29#QuickDetails

======
Garbage
Windows Embedded Compact 7 helps original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) get
devices to market faster by providing developers with a complete catalog of
tested, selectable OS components, integrated development and test tools,
_source code access_ and board support packages. Compact 7 is compatible with
ARM, x86 and MIPS processor architectures.

